# overdrive



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all...what is the procedure for use of overdrive i left mine on all last year does this mean i just stay in gear for long before it selects the next one using more fuel? the reason i ask is ive just bought a mazda bongo and the sales people told me not to use it as its a 4 wheel constant drive.got me thinking..what do you think?


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Lugnut 
i take the overdrive is on your rv overdrive gives you a higher ratio in all your gears which is ideal for motorway cruising you will probably find it labours on hilly country with overdrive engaged i ran my mitsibushi 4x4 in overdrive all the time didnt do it any harm 
4 wheel drive should only be used when on bad ground ie muddy fields if you use it engaged all the time you will get excessive wear on your transmission and tyres 
does this help 
Tony


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi tony...my rv i leave my rv overdrive on all the time,am i doing right?

my bongo is 4 wheel drive all the time its made that way,no second lever
dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
We have a Ford Explorer with an auto gearbox, and it is in overdrive all the time.... You have to push a button on the shift to disengage it (and do the revs go up :roll: :roll: ). The Ford has an clever device that allows for 2 wheel drive until it detects slippage on one or more wheels then it automatically throws in the other axle, giving you automatic 4x4 without doing anything. You can also select 4x4 high or low with a dash mounted switch but then you need to be stationary with the gear selector in neutral or park and your foot on the brake for it to engage. I thought that overdrive only worked on the top couple of gears anyway so the steering wheels should be in a straight line by the time you get up to those gears so the transmission will not wind up the way it can when going from lock to lock on the steering wheels. I honestly cannot see a problem with using overdrive but someone will be along soon to let us know.....

Keith


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Lugnut
it hasnt done my winnebago any harm leaving it in overcdrive like i said if you find its labouring on hills just disenage it until you over it
bongo sorted if its designed for perminant 4wd cant harm it
Tony


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi keith ..i understad how the 4x4 works but this mazda bongo is something else..you canot have two wheel drive and then select 4 wheel drive as it says on the side 4x4 fulltimer not only that but it has electric elevating roofthat sleeps 2 .its an 8 seater witch flods flat to sleep 2 more pepole the center seats fold into a table,front seatstilt forward footstool flips over to make rear faceing seats so 4 can eat at table and pepole are coverting them into motorhomes take a look at http://www.bongofury.co.uk/


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dave my overdrive only operates in top gear and is basically a 5th gear operated by a dash switch, if I change down with the lever to 3rd I drop two gears, and it won't engage below about 55mph.

In actual fact it isn't strictly an overdrive as its a 5 speedbox but depending on how the gear selection is set up it may be marked by the chassis manufacturer as o/d, drive or 5th gear. A three speedbox with o/d is probably the same.

The only time I turn it off is on approaching a junction before dropping to 3rd. (saves on the brakes)

Permanent 4 wheel drive cars have three diffs, one on each axle and one on the splitter box.

Olley


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

so the moral of the story is use overdrive on both vehicles


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dave I was only refering to o/d on autobox RV's, my old hillman had an electrically operated overdrive box bolted onto the back of the manual gearbox. You could have overdrive in 1st 8O Manufactures didn't recommend it.  

Olley


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

my old hilman minx had holes in the floor for your feet when one needed to push on lol lol


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave had a minx as well, bench front seat and column change, magic, did some of my courting in it. :wink: 

Olley


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi olley...lol dito...the vaxhall 101 was good for the formentioned excersises


----------

